# XP: bleeding in mid-cycle



## TheYankee (Dec 15, 2011)

I swear my body is testing me.  

A bit of background: I'm 43 years old and just started the whole consulation thing...I've had quite a lot of bloodwork, done an ORT (going to do another with a new clinic), got my tubes checked, etc...so I haven't actually begun any sort of fertility treatment.  Last month, I had spotting for about 8 days before my period came (at the normal 29 days).

Yesterday, on day 16, two days after my peak on my ovulation kit & probably a day after ovulating (I tend to be able to feel it...right side this time), I began to bleed.  I am still bleeding reddish brown blood.  Not super heavy, but enough that I need to wear a sanitary napkin and whenever I wipe, there is blood.

Has this happened to anyone else?  I called my consultant and a nurse will be calling me back, but I thought I'd check in with the boards to see if anyone had this experience.

Thanks!


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Sorry Yankee, the only time I have had a bleed between periods was having zoladex (hormone treatment) and when I actually went through treatment - didn't want to read and run - hope a lovely lady here can help with your query.
Best wishes
Sheila


----------

